# Shop built "miter" saw



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Being the cheap old SOB I am, I decided to convert an old battery powered circular saw into a little miter/chop saw. Since it only does 90 degree cuts, it's not really a miter saw, but you get the idea. It is great for little things (most of what I cut is right now is little stuff), where the table saw is overkill.

It takes a 5 1/2" blade. I would like to find a blade I can use to cut bolts and t-track, but my local hardware stores don't stock metal cutting blades in this size.

Pictures soon ...

it is one of these:


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Now, that's thinking outside the square - and recycling as well........


----------



## fishuntbike (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome idea...... thanks for sharing


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks!

I found a metal cutting blade for it (the same blade cuts wood too but it was EXPENSIVE - $39) and have used it a few times now and am very happy with it. but i feel a couple tweaks coming ...

1- the "fence" is not perpendicular to the blade so i need to come up with a way to make it adjustable.

2- it is too narrow, so it doesn't support pieces longer than a foot or so. if i re-orient it on the board, that will make it more useful


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Chris, if you put a metal cutting blade on your chop saw.
Remember: metal sparks and wood = "FIRE".
Very nice job tho.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I tried it out it a little last night with the new blade and cut a bolt and one of those big long nails they use to attach gutters to the roof. It made very few sparks. It is more like a regular saw blade, not like an abrasive cut off wheel.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris


Looks great But I would suggest you but the guard back in place some way.

===


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

bob, i agree that it would be safer with the guard, and i do intend to incorporate it into the contraption somehow. 

it is in the back of my head for processing and have some thoughts about how to incorporate, but i haven't really done much with just yet. i need put push it closer to the front of the list.

the only, well ... not so negative if you will, is that the saw doesn't have alot of power, but i'm sure it would still be really bad if it touched my skin.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Neat!

You could probably make some kind of wooden or lexan guard for it that pivots out the way some how for stock.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Chris,
Other than the stated obivious,,,,,Man you did just fine on your idea.... I reciently made a 3/4" base for my current project, I have had to disassamble the whole she-bang several times, cut a new spot for one T track, re make the wood handles smaller,re due the pantograph several time in of it self But,,,Its almost there. So,,,,,stay with the tweaking, the ideas will come threw your use & efforts.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

minor update .. the saw is attached to a 1x4 via L brackets. That 1x4 is attached to the base with 1/4-20 bolts.

i elongated the holes that attach the 1x4 to the base, so i am now able to adjust it and it is now square to the little thing i call the fence (for a lack of the proper term for it).

still thinking about how to put the guard on.


----------

